
Steve Bannon Suggests There Are Too Many Asian CEOs in Silicon Valley - ronzensci
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/16/13653490/steve-bannon-trump-presidency-chief-strategist-breitbart-tech-visa
======
stephenr
Xenophobic shit head says xenophobic things. News at 11.

~~~
ronzensci
He is the chief strategist of the president-elect of the most powerful economy
of the world. IMHO, should feature on News at 9.

~~~
stephenr
My point was, how is anyone surprised by this?

Everyone always complains when politicians break their campaign promises once
elected.

Trump had a fucking train wreck of a campaign, you name it, he was found to
have done/said it. He _still_ won.

But _now_ people are so surprised that him/his staff act exactly the same way
him/his staff acted for the last 20 years.

Congratulations America, he isn't the president you need, but he's the
president you fucking deserve.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
>Trump had a fucking train wreck of a campaign, you name it, he was found to
have done/said it. He still won.

No, he got an Electoral College victory on the technicalities of the Electoral
College, while Clinton won a larger popular-vote majority than Nixon or
Johnson did.

>Congratulations America, he isn't the president you need, but he's the
president you fucking deserve.

The world will never deserve another Hitler. The Trump administration must be
resisted at every turn.

~~~
flukus
> No, he got an Electoral College victory on the technicalities of the
> Electoral College, while Clinton won a larger popular-vote majority than
> Nixon or Johnson did.

So he won. Don't change the definition of winning after the game.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
This is not a game. This is whether the human race lives or dies.

~~~
flukus
If it's that serious then don't get bogged down in semantics about whether he
won or not.

------
flukus
So does hacker news support reverse discrimination against privilege or not
today?

Assuming this is true of course.

